# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Njeriu eshte e vetmja krijese...

## augusta b

I madhi Kamy,ka thene:"Njeriu eshte e vetmja krijese,qe nuk pranon te jete ai qe eshte!"

Si perfundim,nga burojne gjithe te metat e kesaj qenieje?Perse medoemos keto te meta,duhet te luftohen?Dhe se fundi,termin "te meta"ne cfare rastesh e perdorim dhe si mund te arrijme ne konkluzionin se disa veprime tonat jane me te vertete te meta?

----------


## SaS

> I madhi Kamy,ka thene:"Njeriu eshte e vetmja krijese,qe nuk pranon te jete ai qe eshte!"
> 
> Si perfundim,nga burojne gjithe te metat e kesaj qenieje?Perse medoemos keto te meta,duhet te luftohen?Dhe se fundi,termin "te meta"ne cfare rastesh e perdorim dhe si mund te arrijme ne konkluzionin se disa veprime tonat jane me te vertete te meta?


te gjitha te metat e njeriut burojne nga arsyeja !!! po mos kishim arsyen do ishim edhe me mire se cjemi !!! pra mendimet qe rrjedhin nga arsyeja na bejne te pakenaqur me ate qe jemi !!! arsyeja e nderthurur me egoizmin e tepruar jane arme vetvrasese !!!

----------


## JoniShkodran

> te gjitha te metat e njeriut burojne nga *arsyeja* !!! po mos kishim arsyen do ishim edhe me mire se cjemi !!! pra mendimet qe rrjedhin nga arsyeja na bejne te pakenaqur me ate qe jemi !!! arsyeja e nderthurur me egoizmin e tepruar jane arme vetvrasese !!!


A eshte me mire atehere injoranca, padija.?

----------


## LlaCiPaCi

Jo ...kurrsesi nuk mund te quhet injoranca me mire.

Do thoja qe nuk do kishte nje jete vitale pa te metat...pa te kqijat. 
Nuk do arrinim te jetonim jeten tone kaq me vitalitet ...me shpejtesi ...me arsyetim. Do te thote qe nese te gjitha do te shkonin ashtu si ne do donim te shkonin...thjesht nuk duhet te lodheshim...te sakrifikonim kohe e ndjenja..! Jeta jone do te ishte e kote. Thjesht jeto deri sa te vdesesh.

Te metat qe perpiqemi ti rregullojme na bejne qe per pak caste te heqim mendjen nga pyetja e madhe " Per ca po jetojme ? " ! Ne mundohemi qe ne vegjeli te jemi sa me te zote...dhe kjo qe te kemi sa me pak te meta...dhe kto te meta me ane te zotesise se fituar me kalimin e viteve ti kalojme sa me mire...kjo per nje jete sa me te mire...!

Ca e arrine ca jo..

----------


## augusta b

Ok.Dakord me te gjitha qe lexova me lart.Por lind pyetja.Cfare jane te metat?Kush i konstaton ato si te tilla?Une mund te quaj te mete ate qe ka dikush,por i njejti person,mund ta shohe krejt ndryshe.Perse duhet te korrigjojme te metat?

----------


## J@mes

Historikisht qeniet njerezore kane tentuar dhe kerkuar permiresimin e llojit. 
Duke qene te ndergjegjshem per avantazhet dhe te paisur me potencialin e nevojshem(kuriozitet, inteligjenc, ego, etj),  njerezimi ka evoluar ne te gjitha pikepamjet.

Nga ky kendveshtrim, sa me teper qe ne formohemi dhe zhvillohemi aq me shume hapesira per kritik dhe autokritik gjejme. 
Te metat jane ato qe e bejne qenien tone te kete arsye per t'u zhvilluar dhe perfeksionuar me tej.

----------


## dust

Nese te metat jane motivi qe e ben arsyen me perfekte,atehere virtytet cfare na japin?

Cfare e dallon njeriun si perfundim?

Nje e mete e pandreqshme,qe kembengul,por qe e bne te ece perpara?Dhe kete them per luften e korrigjimit,pra ta shnderroje te meten ne virtyt.

Dhe sa kane perparuar te metat dhe virtytet,me perfeksionin e mendjes njerezore?

----------


## Perfume

[QUOTE=SaS;2046309] *po mos kishim arsyen do ishim edhe me mire se cjemi* 


sikur te mos ishte arsyeja, atehere a do na quanin njerez?! 
Cili eshte dallimi qe e ndan njeriun nga kafsha?!

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

> Por lind pyetja.Cfare jane te metat?Kush i konstaton ato si te tilla?Une mund te quaj te mete ate qe ka dikush,por i njejti person,mund ta shohe krejt ndryshe.Perse duhet te korrigjojme te metat?


E meta eshte e keqja, dmth me mire te mos lozim me fjalet ne duam te gjejme pergjigje. E meta fizike eshte dicka e keqe  te cilen e ke te lindur apo e ke perftuar. E meta mendore po ashtu e njesoj e meta karakteriale.

Ceshte e mete apo e keqe e cakton morali i bashkesise ne te cilin jeton. Nese per bashkesine cinguneria eshte e mete karakteriale atehere ajo eshte keq dhe ti si pjesetar i asaj bashkesie je i detyruar ta percaktosh si te mete.

Ai personi tjeter qe e sheh ndryshe, nese eshte pjese e bashkesise eshte individ i devijuar per bashkesine e per ty, ndersa nese eshte i nje bashkesie te huaj, atehere nuk perben shembull te pranueshem, pasi ne bashkesine e tij cinguneria mund te jete virtyt.

Te metat duhen korrigjuar per te njejten arsye pse e keqja duhet luftuar.
Korrigimi i te metes, gabimit apo te keqes eshte jetike nese njeriu lufton te jete me i mire, por jo me i mire per boten mbare, per njerezimin sepse kjo eshte absurde, por me i mire brenda bashkesise ku ben pjese.

Fakti qe nje person shqetesohet se e ka zaptuar ky problem tregon krize spirituale, dmth njeriu nuk di me kujt bashkesie i perket shpirterisht, nuk di piken e referimit per moralin e tij, nuk di me c'eshte e mira dhe e keqja, por pretendon paturpesisht se eshte ne gjendje ai vete te percaktoje se c'eshte e mira dhe e keqja dhe praktikisht do vije nje dite ku ky njeri arrin ne piken ku mohon ekzistencen e se mires e se keqes jashte ligjit. Kur te arrihet kjo pike , njeriu do kete merdhifur me te gjitha e i duhet vene kryqi, x-i apo viza.  

Nderkaq te mos shqetesohet askush se e keqja ka per te mbaruar nje dite se persa kohe qe cdo e mire e ka nje te keqe atehere e keqja eshte e pavdekshme.

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

> I madhi Kamy,ka thene:"Njeriu eshte e vetmja krijese,qe nuk pranon te jete ai qe eshte!"


I madhi Kamy ka thene nje gje qe e ben 'te vockel'(meqe eshte kritike ndaj njeriut) .
Nese para 40 mije vjetesh njeriu do kish pranuar te jete ai qe eshte atehere Kamy-ja ne vend ti jepej mundesia te thoshte nje trapllik te tille do ish duke lozur kukamfshehti  me luanet.
Eshte pikerisht fakti qe njeriu e sheh veten qe eshte gje e keqe e do te jete  i mire, qe e shtyn te vleresoje te miren e te mohoje te keqen.

Te pranosh se je ai qe je, do te thote te ndrydhesh vullnetin per te qene me i mire apo te mohosh vullnetin e bashkesise e cila do qe ti te jesh me i mire.

----------


## xfiles

> Fakti qe nje person shqetesohet se e ka zaptuar ky problem tregon krize spirituale, dmth njeriu nuk di me kujt bashkesie i perket shpirterisht, nuk di piken e referimit per moralin e tij, nuk di me c'eshte e mira dhe e keqja, por pretendon paturpesisht se eshte ne gjendje ai vete te percaktoje se c'eshte e mira dhe e keqja dhe praktikisht do vije nje dite ku ky njeri arrin ne piken ku mohon ekzistencen e se mires e se keqes jashte ligjit. Kur te arrihet kjo pike , njeriu do kete merdhifur me te gjitha e i duhet vene kryqi, x-i apo viza.


Natyra nuk ben gabime, vete gabimet jane ne funksion te suksesit ne te ardhmen, keshtu qe ne thelb natyra nuk gabon edhe kur gabon. Cdo individ ekziston me nje qellim te caktuar brenda ne shoqeri, dhe me shoqeri nuk nenkuptoj vetem nje grupim kulturor por gjithe njerezimin.
Nuk ka as te mire as te keqe, keto dy fjale duhen eliminuar nga fjalori i nje mendimtari me baza te shendosha te koncepteve. 
Nese vete natyra lejoi qe nje individ i ashtuquajtur "me difekt" te ekzistoje, atehere kush mund te kete autoritetin ta kundershtoje kete?


Ne lidhje me temen, si mund te pranoje njeriu te jete ai qe eshte, kur dhe vete boshlleku nuk pranoi te ishte ai qe ishte dhe per pasoje krijoi boten. As hidrogjeni nuk pranoi te ishte ai qe ishte, dhe u kthye ne helium, e keshtu me rradhe.
Mirpo as atomet nuk pranuan te mbesnin atome, dhe krijuan molekulat,
mirpo as molekulat nuk pranuan ate qe ishin, dhe kerkuan te beheshin molekula komplekse organike. Mirpo as molekulat organike nuk u mjaftuan me aq, dhe krijuan qelizen. Mirpo as qeliza nuk u mjaftua te pranonte te ishte ajo qe ishte, dhe krijoi organizmat kompleks, deri tek njeriu, i cili per efekt trashegimie qe ne krijimin e botes nuk pranon te jete ai qe eshte dhe duke ndryshuar vazhdimisht kerkon te krijoje super-njeriun, i cili kushedi se çfare do krijoje duke mos pranuar te jete ai qe do jete(nese nuk eshte akoma).

çdo gje eshte ashtu si duhet te jete, nuk ka asgje jashte vendit, asgje te panevojshme...

----------


## strange

Mësuesja ime e Biologjisë ka then " Njeriu eshte krijesa me e paafte qe ekziston."  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Pratolini

> Eshte pikerisht fakti qe njeriu e sheh veten qe eshte gje e keqe e do te jete  i mire, qe e shtyn te vleresoje te miren e te mohoje te keqen.


E drejte ne menyren si e thua, por e ndertuar sipas teje dhe jo mbi nje te vertete me baza ( nuk po guxoj te them fallsitet sepse do isha edhe une gabim )
Nje menyre kendveshtrimi psh do te ishte :
Njeriu ne thelbin e tij eshte i mire por kaq i komplikuar sa nuk arrin dot te pranoje kete fakt duke cuar vetveten drejt se keqes.

----------


## Enii

> I madhi Kamy,ka thene:"Njeriu eshte e vetmja krijese,qe nuk pranon te jete ai qe eshte!"


e drejte
njeriu pranon te krijoj mijra shpifje , genjeshtra , se sa te thote te verteten aq shume i friksohet asaj ...

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

'''''Njeriu ne thelbin e tij eshte i mire por kaq i komplikuar sa nuk arrin dot te pranoje kete fakt duke cuar vetveten drejt se keqes.''''

Thelbi i njeriut jane instiktet e keto nuk e bejne njeriun ne thelb te mire. Pikerisht kontrolli mbi instiktet te cilen e bejme fale logjikes e moralit ben te mundur qe psh instikti seksual te mos jape perdhunime sic ndodh ne stadin natyror apo vrasjen e rivalit, ndersa instikti i hakmarrjes te mos shkaktoje viktima te pafajshme e keshtu me radhe.

Njeriu vjen nga stadi natyror i barbarise , aty ku fuqia eshte e pakufizuar nga ligji, logjika e shendoshe apo morali keshtu qe thelbin e mire nuk e shoh.

Ne fund po te shikojme sesi, racionalja vjen nga irracionalja, drita nga erresira, dija nga padija me duket logjike qe e mira nxirret nga e keqja dhe jo anasjelltas.

----------


## chakra

E ne fund te fundit,cfare eshte e mira?Cfare e keqja?Ne thelb te tij,njeriu eshte shtaze,si gjithe te tjerat dhe ne gjithe boten shtazore,nje gje mbijeton,qe njeriu,e ka harruar.Dashuria per femijte.......Pra,as si shtaze nuk meriton te evoluoje.

Kete di te them une......

----------


## Pratolini

> Thelbi i njeriut jane instiktet e keto nuk e bejne njeriun ne thelb te mire.


Po sikur ne thelb njeriu te jete shume me teper sesa instikte ? 
Po sikur te jete nje shpirt ? Nje qellim pak me i larte sesa nje kafshe e evoluar ?

----------


## chakra

> Po sikur ne thelb njeriu te jete shume me teper sesa instikte ? 
> Po sikur te jete nje shpirt ? Nje qellim pak me i larte sesa nje kafshe e evoluar ?


Atehere,ne kete rast,kemi nje shtaze me difekte ne evolucion e siper.Njeriu eshte e vetmja krijese,qe ka me teper ndjenja sesa i duhen.

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

> E ne fund te fundit,cfare eshte e mira?Cfare e keqja?Ne thelb te tij,njeriu eshte shtaze,si gjithe te tjerat dhe ne gjithe boten shtazore,nje gje mbijeton,qe njeriu,e ka harruar.Dashuria per femijte.......Pra,as si shtaze nuk meriton te evoluoje.
> 
> Kete di te them une......


Jam dakort qe ne thelb njeriu eshte shtaze, por nuk eshte si te tjerat sepse ajo e mire dhe e keqe, si themi ne 'e ben njeriun njeri'. Kush ben keq, themi 'ai eshte shtaze' dmth shqipja si gjuhe na ben te ditur nje te kaluar e cila ishte shume e ashper ne gjykim.
E mira eshte mema e virtytit,etikes, dijes etj, ndersa e keqja mema e vesit, rrugacerise,injorances etj. Shoqerite njerezore ne mbare boten kane rene dakort parimisht per kete gje e ne menyre te pavarur nga njera tjetra. Ekziston diku qe dicka ne nje shoqeri eshte virtyt e tek tjetra ves, por asnje nga te dyja nuk i thote ves te sajes. Me kalimin e kohes shikohet se cila pale ka te drejte.

----------


## Pratolini

> Njeriu eshte e vetmja krijese,qe ka me teper ndjenja sesa i duhen.


Thene keshtu, ngjan si nje prej aforizmave patetik te Wildes per femrat qe s'diti ti doje.
Nese ma argumenton mund te bie dakort me ty.

----------

